# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  لتقوية الذاكرة والذكاء وسرعة الحفظ ويليه ما جاء فيما يورث النسيان.

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 


لتقوية الذاكرة والذكاء وسرعة الحفظ 
ويليه 
ماجاء فيما يورث النسيان 

يشكو الكثير من الناس من ضعف حافظتهم وذاكرتهم ومن كثرة نسيانهم للعديد من المعلومات والمفردات التي يحتاجونها في حياتهم، والبعض منهم يخشون أن يكون هذا النسيان لديهم يعزى لمرض ( الزهايمر ) ، ومعظمنا ينسى أين وضع المفتاح أو الأدوات اليومية من وقت لأخر، ولكن هذا ليس دلالة على مرض ( الزهايمر ) ، هناك مثل جيد يبين الفرق بين النسيان ومرض ( الزهايمر ) وهو كالأتي: 
-إذا نسيت أين وضعت نظارتك فهذا يعد نسيان. 
-أما إذا نسيت أنك ترتدي نظارة فهذا قد يكون علامة للمرض. 
ولا ننسى بأن النسيان نعمة من نعم الله العظمى التي منَ الله بها علينا، وهو داء العلم، ولولا النسيان لما احتجنا إلى الأقلام والأوراق والكتب والمحفظات...، لكن يجب الحد من النسيان المكروه أو المذموم والعمل على انقاصه، وسأتطرق إلى ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى بعونه وتيسيره، وقد نسي بعض الأنبياء والرسل عليهم وعلى نبينا أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم، وكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ينسى كما أخبرنا بذلك بقوله: ( إنما أنا بشر مثلكم أنسى كما تنسون ). متفق عليه ، وسمع - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجلاً يقرأ في المسجد. فقال: ( رحمه الله، لقد أذكرني كذا وكذا آيةً أسقطتهنّ من سورة كذا وكذا ) . متفق عليه.(1). 
والسبب الرئيسي - عزيزي القارئ - المسبب لضعف الذاكرة وكثرة النسيان يكمن في سوء التغذية وقلة الفوائد الحيوية والصحية للإنسان في حياته اليومية، فضعيف الذاكرة يحتاج إلى مادة الزنك وفيتامين ب12 والبوتاسيوم والبورون والسيلينيوم ومواد أخرى مهمة لخلايا الذاكرة كفيتامين (هـ E ) وهو موجود بالزيوت وبالأخص زيت الزيتون وفيتامين (جc ) وهو موجود بالحمضيات و البندورة و الجوافة و الكيوي و الفلفل بأشكاله ، وهذان الفيتامينان هما مضادان للتأكسد واللذان يحافظان على خلايا الذاكرة من التلف، كذلك فإن تناولنا لفيتامينات (ب6) و(ب12) وعناصر (الزنك، الحديد و الفوليك أسيد) يضاعف من قدرة التذكر لدينا أربعة أضعاف القدرة العادية، و توجد سبعة فيتامينات مهمة خصيصا للمخ وهي فيتامينات ب المركب وهي ب1 وب2 وب3 وب5 وب6 والبيوتين، بالإضافة إلى فيتامين ج، وكلها ضرورية لتحويل الكربوهيدرات إلى طاقة عقلية، وهي فيتامينات مهمة جدا من أجل إنتاج الناقلات العصبية، وهذا مايحتاجه الدماغ ليقوم بوظائفه بصفة خاصة، وبصفة عامة نحتاج إلى البروتينات والمغنزيوم والفوسفور والحديد... إلى غير ذلك من عظائم الفوائد والمواد التي خلقها الله تعالى، لذلك فلنحرص على الأغدية الغنية بهذه الفوائد والمواد الصحية والضرورية للحياة البشرية، ولنتجنب المأكولات والأغدية الجاهزة السريعة والمنزوعة الفوائد المدكورة،وتكاد المكونات الغذائية السليمة تنعدم في ما نتناوله يومياً ، فمع ايقاع الحياة العصرية وانتشار الوجبات السريعة والإبتعاد عن الغذاء المطبوخ جيداً بدأت الأعراض الصحية والعقلية في الانتشار وقد خلصت دراسة أجراها مركز (مراقبة الأمراض والوقاية منها) بأن نقص أحماض أوميغا3 له دور أساسي في ضعف تغذية الدماغ وبالتالي ضعف الذاكرة بشكل عام ، وتتوفر هذه الأحماض بشكل مكثف في أسماك السلمون والجوز والبيض ، وبشكل عام فإن الغذاء السليم والمتنوع له دور أساسي في الحفاظ على توازن الجسم بما في ذلك العقل. وهناك مقولة شهيرة تشجع على التداوي من الطبيعة وهي : ( ليكن غذاؤك دواؤك.. وعالجوا كل مريض بنباتات أرضه فهي أجلب لشفائه ) ما أجملها من كلمة، والله سبحانه وتعالى لم يخلق الأشجار والنباتات - وما فيه من منافع لنا - عبثا، حاشاه سبحانه، بل في ذلك حكمة من عنده جل شأنه وهو الحكيم الخبير، لكن منَا الأذكياء ومنَا غير ذلك، فالأذكياء والألباء يتداوون بما أوجده الله تعالى في الأرض وخلقه، والجاهلون يتداوون بما سمم وغش في تحضيره لأجل الجهلاء، مثل هذه الأدوية الكيماوية التي لا تكاد تخلو بيوتنا منها فهي تشفي العرض ولا تشفي المرض كما قال اطباءنا العرب رحم الله تعالى منهم الموتى وحفظ الأحياء، أمين، 
ولتحسين الذاكرة أو لتقويتها وجعلها تجلب المعلومة في الوقت الذي نحب هناك بعض النصائح الهامة في الموضوع مصحوبة بمفردات لأطعمة وأغذية متوفرة ومجربة ونفعها أعظم وأعظم ولتساعدنا على امتلاك دماغ سليم من كثرة النسيان، واستعمل بعض السلف الصالح - رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم - بعضا من هذه الأطعمة والأغذية ونصحونا بها وسيأتي كلامهم في هذا إن شاء الله تعالى، والحمد لله الذي خلق الأسباب وأعاننا على الأخذ بها وأمرنا بذلك، وبيده سبحانه وتعالى التوفيق. 
نبدأ بعون الله تعالى 
نصائح تفيد الموضوع: 
أولا : تقوى الله تعالى، قال الله تعالى: ( واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله ، والله بكل شيئ عليم ) سورة البقرة، الأية 281 )
فالتقوى وسيلة لحصول العلم، والله سبحانه وتعالى ميز الإنسان بالعقل على سائر مخلوقاته وأكرمه به، لذلك أمره تعالى بتقواه، ليعلمه الكتاب والحكمة وخير العلوم والنافع منها، أما الإدمان على المعاصي وكثرتها والعياذ بالله فهي تكسو القلب ظلمة وجهلا...، قال الإمام الشافعي - رحمه الله تعالى - في مقولته الشهيرة. 

شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي // فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي
وأخبرني بأن العلم نور // ونور الله لا يهدى لعاصي

ثانيا : ذكر الله تعالى، قال الله تعالى ( واذكر ربك إذا نسيت ) الكهف : ( 24 ). ففيها الأمر بذكره عند النسيان ، فإنه يزيله ، ويذكر العبد ما سها عنه، ذكره الشيخ السعدي -رحمه الله - في تفسيره.(2) 

ثالثا : الرجوع إلى المعلومات القديمة والمحفوظات بين فترة وأخرى وتعاهدها، فالتكرار يثبت المعلومات ويجددها، ولا يستغني عنه طالب العلم، وقد سئل الإمام البخاري - رحمه الله تعالى - عن دواء للنسيان ، فقال : إدمان النظر في الكتب، أي : مداومة القراءة والمطالعة للكتب، وكان بعض المحدثين يكتب الحديث خمسين مرة ، من أجل تثبيت حفظه.

بعد هذه النصائح المهمة إليكم الأغذية والأطعمة التي تغذي الدماغ ليعمل بوظائفه:
1/ ماء زمزم : لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ماء زمزم لما شرب له ) . رواه أحمد وابن ماجه ‏والبيهقي، وحسنه ابن القيم في زاد المعاد 4/393 ، وزاد ابن عباس رضي الله عنه ( إن شربته تستشفي شفاك الله، وإن شربته لشبعك أشبعك الله وإن شربته لقطع ظمئك قطعه الله، وهي هزمة جبرائيل وسقيا الله إسماعيل ) أخرجه الدارقطني ، وقال بعض العلماء:إن شربته لضيق الصدر شرح الله صدرك وإن شربته لحسن خلق حسنه الله وإن شربته لراحة أراحك الله وإن شربته لحاجة ما قضاها الله تعالى فهو بإختصار لما شرب له .
2/ العسل : وهو أولها وأهمها، وهو شفاء لكل الأمراض ومنها النسيان، كما قال تعالى ( فيه شفاء للناس ). سورة النحل: ( الآيتان 68 و69 ). وقال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام : الشفاء في ثلاث : شربة عسل ، وشرطة محجم ، وكية بنار ، وأنا أنهى امتي عن الكي " أخرجه البخاري في الطب (10/136)، وينصح بشربه على الريق، بتذويبه بالماء، والأكل بعده بساعة، وانظر لمزيد من فوائد العسل في الطب النبوي للإمام ابن القيم ، والطب للموفق البغدادي ، والفتح للحافظ ابن حجر ( 10/140) وغيرهما .
3/ الحبة السوداء : أو حبة البركة وتسمى عندنا بالمغرب بـ ( السانوج ) ولها عدة أسماء وخلق الله في هذه الحبة المباركة مركبات لا يعلم سرها إلا هو سبحانه وتعالى، وأوصانا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - باستعمالها بقوله: (عليكم بهذه الحبة السوداء فإن فيها شفاء من كل داء إلا السام ) رواه البخاري ومسلم.(3) السام : الموت.
4/ الزنجبيل : قال الله تعالى: (ويسُقَونَ فيها كأساً كان مِزاجها زَنَجَبِيلا).(4) . عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : (أهدى ملك الروم إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جرة زنجبيل فأطعم كل إنسان قطعةً، وأطعمني قطعةً).(5) .و الزنجبيل أشهر من أن يعرف وفوائده أعظم من أن تدرك، وأودع الله تعالى فيه مركبات عديدة وعظيمة .
5/ اللبان الذكر : يسمى بالفارسية بـ ( الكندر )، ويعرف عند العطار بالإسمين معا( اللبان الذكر، و الكندر )، وهو غال الثمن بـ ( المغرب ) وهذا يدل على فوائده الكبيرة، (وصفه الخليفة الراشد الرابع علي بن أبي طالب لرجل شكا إليه النسيان‏ فقال له:‏ عليك باللبان، فإنه يشجع القلب، ويذهب بالنسيان‏،‏ ويذكر عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ أن شربه مع السكر على الريق جيد للبول والنسيان‏.‏ ويذكر عن أنس رضي الله عنه، أنه شكا إليه رجل النسيان، فقال‏:‏ عليك بالكندر وانقعه من الليل، فإذا أصبحت، فخذ منه شربة على الريق، فإنه جيد للنسيان).(6)‏، ويحتوي هو الأخر على مواد ومركبات لا يعلم سرها إلا الله تعالى .
6/ الزبيب : أجود الزبيب ما كبر حجمه ورق قشره ونزع عجمه ( بذره )، وفيه نفع للحفظ قال الزهري: (من أحب أن يحفظ الحديث، فليأكل الزبيب).(7)، وكان المنصور يذكر عن جده عبد الله بن عباس عجمه داء، ولحمه دواء‏.(8)
وهناك وصفة مشهورة ومجربة لهذه الأغذية الأخيرة أعطت نتائج باهرة بفضل الله تعالى، الوصفة هي : يؤخذ من الزنجبيل المطحون قدر 55 جرام، ومن اللبان الذكر (الكندر) 50 جرام، ومن الحبة السوداء50 جرام تخلط معا وتعجن في كيلو عسل نحل وتؤخذ منه ملعقة صغيرة على الريق يوميا مع الزبيب و الصنوبر.(9) 
7/ التمر : التمر أحب الفواكه إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو من شجرة طيبة أثنى عليها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كما أنها ذكرت في القرآن والسنة أكثر من مرة، وأودع الله فيه أسرار منها أنه يقوي حجرات المخ ويكافح الدوار ويعطي الحديد اللازم للدم ويحتوي على الفوسفور الذي يعتبر منشطا للقوة الفكرية والجسمية .
8/ زيت الزيتون : قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏(يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة لا شرقية ولا غربية يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار‏ )‏.(10)،‏ وفي الترمذي وابن ماجه من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أنه قال‏:‏ ‏(‏كلوا الزيت وادهنوا به، فإنه من شجرة مباركة‏)،والحديث صححه الألباني عن أحد الرواة.(11)‏‏، وزيت الزيتون يحتوي على مواد مهمة لخلايا الذاكرة كفيتامين (هـ E ) وهو موجود بالزيوت وبالأخص زيت الزيتون .
9/ إكليل الجبل : أو حصى البان ويسمى عندنا بـ ( المغرب ) باليازير وهو مشهور عند المغاربة حيث يشربونه مع الشاي إضافة إلى أعشاب أخرى - سيأتي ذكرها إن شاء الله - وهو لذيذ الطعم وقد استخدم هذا العشب منذ القدم لتحسين الذاكرة وتقويتها ومازال يحرق حتى اليوم في بيوت الطلاب في اليونان الذين يوشكون على إجراء الإمتحانات، وطريقة تحضيره يؤخذ منه ملء ملعقة صغيرة وتوضع في ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك مغطى لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل كوب صباحا وآخر في المساء.
10/ الأفسنتين : يسمى عندنا بـ ( المغرب ) بالشـيـبة وهو أيضا معروف عندهم وله أسماء أخرى وهو يقوي الذاكرة، ويقلل النسيان والطريقة هي : يؤخذ ملء ملعقة كبيرة وتوضع في ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك مغطى لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل كوب صباحا وآخر في المساء .
11/ النعناع : معروف هو الأخر عند العرب و عند الغرب ويعد منشطا للذاكرة والطريقة هي : تحضير مشروب أوراق النعناع باللبان الذكر حيث ينقع اللبان الذكر مع أوراق نعناع جافة في الماء طوال الليل ثم يصفى ويشرب على الريق ولهذا المشروب فائدة مضافة حيث أنه يريح الأعصاب ويقلل من السمنة .
12/ المرمية : تسمى عندنا بـ ( المغرب ) بالسالمية أو ناعمة و المرمية تقوي الذاكرة الضعيفة وتعيدها في وقت قصير وهي تهبط الأنزيم المسئول عن تحطيم استيايل كولين الدماغ والذي يسبب الزهايمر، وطريقة تحضيرها كالطريقتين السابقتين يعني تشرب نقيعا في الماء .
13/ البرتقال : معروف عند العرب وعند الغرب، وهو غني بفيتامين "ج " الذي يحمي من أمراض الأوعية الدموية المخية وهو مضاد للتأكسد و ينشط الأداء الذهني، وهذا الفيتامين ينشط الأداء الذهني في جميع الأعمار ويحمي المخ من أمراض تدهور المخ ومنها داء الزهايمر والسكتات الدماغية.
14/ المحار : يساعد المحار على زيادة فاعلية العمل الذهني لأنه يزود الجسم بالكثير من الزنك .
15/ الجنكة : من أسماءها : كزبرة البئر ، هذا العشب مفيد للذاكرة بشكل فعال حيث سمي بعشب النسيان وشجرته سميت بشجرة الذكاء وهي تزيد تدفق الدم إلى المخ ولأجزاء أخرى من الجسم، لعلاج مشكلات المخ والجهاز الدوري، وهي تباع في الصيدليات ومحلات الأغذية التكميلية بإسم الجنكة أو الجينكو على شكل كبسولات.
16/ الفلفل الأبيض : الفلفل الأبيض يوضع مع الطعام كبهار يزكي الذاكرة.
17/ حبوب اللقاح : استخدمت حبوب اللقاح بنجاح تام في علاج الإضطرابات العصبية ومنها: التوتر العصبي، الإرهاق والتعب الشديد، حالات الانهيار العصبية مع صورة صحية متدهورة، اضطرا بات الذاكرة.
18/ الدارسين : تسمى عندنا بـ ( المغرب ) بالقرفة، وهي معروفة و نافعة للنسيان، مقوية للذاكرة 
ويساعد مشروب القرفة الساخن المحلى بالعسل أيضا : على مقاومة التقلصات المؤلمة بأنواعها المختلفة، مثل تقلصات المعدة، أو تقلصات العضلات، أو آلام الطمث والولادة.
19/ الجوز : يسمى عندنا بـ ( المغرب ) بالكركاع، وهو الأخر معروف في الأقطار العربية والغربية، ولعلاج ضعف الذاكرة الذي يشكو منه الأبناء خلال فترة الدراسة، ينصح بالإكثار من تناول عين الجمل ( الكركاع ) والصنوبر والزبيب.
20/ الزعتر : عشب معروف لدى الجميع بفوائده الكثيرة ومن ذلك أن السلف السابق أكد على أهمية تناول الزعتر كسندويش مع زيت الزيتون صباحا وقبل الذهاب إلى المدرسة للإعتقاد بأن الزعتر منبه للذاكرة ويساعد الطالب على سرعة استرجاع المعلومات المختزنة وسهولة
الاستيعاب، وهذا ما أكده الطب الحديث بصحة هذا التأكيد.
21/ الحرمل : نبات معروف ومشهور له فوائد عديدة، وهو ضد النسيان ويحسن الألوان ويزيل الترهل والتهيج شربا وطلاء .
22/ الخميرة : مادة معروفة عندنا كعرب وهي تستعمل في عدة وصفات طبية منها علاج ضعف الذاكرة لوجود (فيتامين ب مركب) بها، وتأخذ ملعقة كبيرة تذاب في كوب ماء.
23/خل التفاح : معروف عندنا وله استعمالات كثيرة منها أنه يعمل على تقوية الذاكرة إذا كان تناوله بصفة منتضمة و الطريقة هي أخذ ملعقة كبيرة من خل التفاح تخفف في كوب ماء ويشرب قبل الأكل ثلاث مرات يوميا، وخل التفاح من الأغذية الضرورية جدا لجسم الإنسان حيث يمكن استبداله بما هو أقل منه في المنافع لإحتوائه على 12 معدن مهم.
24/ البقدونس : البقدونس أو المقدونس أو المعْدَنوس معروف هو الأخر بفوائده الكثيرة، حيث أكدت الأبحاث بأنه غذاء منشط للذاكرة لإحتوائه على فيتامينات ومواد هائلة النفع.
25/ اللوز : معروف ومشهور ومهم لخلايا الذاكرة وطريقة أكله يخلط مع حبات الزبيب فهو يخفف من مشكلة النسيان لدى الكثيرين، فهما المركبان الأكثر قدرة على تنشيط خلايا الذاكرة.
26/ الموز : فاكهة جميلة ومعروفة، تنمي الفكر والذكاء وتنشط الذهن والذاكرة‏ لما تحتويه من الفوسفور وفيتامينات مهمة لذا فهو مفيد للغاية لمن يبذلون مجهود ذهني ويجب علي الأمهات أن يحرصن على إطعام أولادهن الموز خلال أوقات الاستذكار.
27/ الجزر : معروفة هي من الخضار المهمة أيضا لصحة الإنسان بشكل عام وللذاكرة بشكل خاص لأنه ينشط عملية التمثيل العضوى فى المخ، وعندما تحاول حفظ شئ، حاول أن تأكل طبق صغير من سلطة الجزر مضاف إليه القليل من زيت الزيتون، وأكد باحثون على أن الجزر يحمي من داء الخرف لدى الرجال.

هذه هي الأطعمة والأغذية المشهورة والمتوفرة والمفيدة للذاكرة، حيث تقوم المواد والفيتامينات المركبة بها بتغذية الدماغ والعمل على تزويده بقوة التركيز وصيانته والتخفيف من كثرة النسيان، و هناك والحمد لله العديد والعديد من الأغذية والأطعمة المفيدة للذاكرة خاصة وللجسم بصفة عامة، مثل الإكثار من أكل الخضروات والفواكه الطازجة والمأكولات البحرية وهي مهمة جدا للصحة كما تعلم أخي القارئ مع التنويع في الأكل والإبتعاد بالمرة عن الأطعمة الجاهزة والمعلبة النادرة النفع.

و هناك وسائل أخرى تفيد الذاكرة وزيادة التركيز وهي :
1/ الحجامة : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن كان في شيء مما تداويتم به خير فالحجامة ) صححه الألباني.(12)، وقال أيضا صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الحجامة على الريق أمثل، وفيها شفاء وبركة، وتزيد في الحفظ وفي العقل، فاحتجموا على بركة الله يوم الخميس، واجتنبوا الحجامة يوم الجمعة ويوم السبت ويوم الأحد، واحتجموا يوم الإثنين والثلاثاء؛ فإنه اليوم الذي عافى الله فيه أيوب من البلاء، واجتنبوا الحجامة يوم الأربعاء؛ فإنه اليوم الذي ابتلى فيه أيوب، وما يبدو جذام ولا برص إلا في يوم الأربعاء، أو في ليلة الأربعاء ) صحيح الجامع.(13). وأحاديث الحجامة كثيرة والحمد لله، و حجامة الرأس من الخلف من أفضل ما يعالج به النسيان.
2/ النوم والرياضة : وما ينطبق على الغذاء ينطبق أيضا على المحافظة العامة على صحة الجسم وراحته وبخاصة النوم ، حيث تشير أحد الدراسات إلى أن النوم هو من حاجات العقل وليس البدن ، فالإنسان يحتاج للنوم وإن لم يتحرك طوال يومه ! لماذا ؟ مع أنه أراح عضلاته ولم يجهدها، يرجع السبب إلى أن العقل يعمل جاهدا ولا يكف عن التفكير وحفظ كل ما تراه العين وتسمعه الأذن وخلاف ذلك، وبالتالي فهو يحتاج لفترة لا تقل عن 8 ساعات من الراحة، و موضوع صحة الجسم موضوع متشعب، ويكفي هنا أن نشير إلى أهمية رياضة المشي، قم بالحوار مع أي شخص يمارس رياضة المشي واكتشف حيويته وقدرته المتميزة على التذكر، وإن اقتنعت بالنتائج ابدأ منذ الغد وأعطي جسمك المسكين الذي لا تهتم به نصف ساعة على الأقل من المشي ولاحظ الفرق بنفسك سواء في حيويتك العامة أو في قدرتك على التذكر.
3/ الهرولة تحسن النشاط الذهني : أثبتت دراسات يابانية جديدة بأن الرياضة والنشاطات البدنية تقوي القدرات الدماغية وترفع نسبة الذكاء، وأوضح العلماء في اجتماع الجمعية الأميركية لعلوم الأعصاب أن الهرولة تنشط الدماغ وتزيد طاقته وقوته لأداء وظائفه الحيوية، ووجد الباحثون بعد متابعة سبعة أشخاص واظبوا على ممارسة الهرولة ضمن برنامج خاص، ثم خضعوا لفحوصات الذاكرة و الإدراك واختبارات الذكاء أن الذين مارسوا الهرولة سجلوا درجات أفضل في اختبارات الذكاء، بينما لم يظهر الأشخاص الذين لم يمارسوا هذا النشاط أي تحسن.
وهناك مقولة للإمام ابن القيم الجوزية - رحمه الله - قال فيها:
أربعة تزيد في العقل:
ترك الفضول من الكلام و السواك و مجالسة الصالحين و مجالسة العلماء.(14) 

ما جاء فيما يورث النسيان.
جاء فيما يورث النسيان أمورا كثيرة ذكر فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها حديثا و بعض السلف جاءت عنهم أقوال في هذه المسألة، لكن السبب الكبير والحقيقي الذي يورث النسيان هو مخالفة شرع الله ككثرة المعاصي والغفلة وقلة الندم على الخطأ وعدم العمل بالعلم...، وهذا كله يدخل في قوله تعالى: ( وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ نَسُوا اللَّهَ فَأَنسَاهُمْ أَنفُسَهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الفَاسِقُونَ ).(15)
و الأمور التي تورث النسيان كثيرة نذكر منها:
1 - روى ابن عدي في كامله في ترجمة عبد الله بن عبد الله الحكيم البابلي أنه روى بإسناد صحيح رفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ست خصال تورث النسيان: أكل سؤر الفأر، القاء القملة وهي حية، والبول في الماء الراكد، وقطع القطار، ومضغ العلك وأكل التفاح الحامض ويحل ذلك اللبان الذكر ).(16)، وأشار إلى ذلك الجاحظ بقوله: ( وفي الحديث أن أكل التفاح الحامض، وسؤر الفأر، ونبذ القملة يورث النسيان ).
ومن الأمور الأخرى :
حجامة نقرة القفا، وإدمان أكل الكسفرة الرطبة، والتفاح الحامض، وكثرة الهم والغم، والنظر في الماء الواقف، والبول فيه، والنظر إلى المصلوب، والإكثار من قراءة ألواح القبور، والمشي بين جملين مقطورين، وإلقاء القمل في الحياض وأكل سؤر الفأر، وأكثر هذا معروف بالتجربة‏.(17)، و من الأمور التي تورث النسيان أيضا عدم المراجعة للمحفوظات و ضعف تثبيت المعلومة في الذهن، وذلك إما نتيجة للمرور عليها بصورة سريعة أي عدم التركيز عليها، أو لتشابه المعلومات وعدم وضع حدود أو فوارق بين المعلومات المتشابهة، نتيجة لكثرة المعلومات من جهة، ولحالة القلق والإجهاد الذي يرافق اقتباس المعلومة من جهة ثانية، ولضعف أو عدم تصنيف المعلومات إلى أصنافها الرئيسة من جهة ثالثة حيث أن المعلومات مثل الكتب المرتبة في المكتبة، كل مجموعة منها تتبع حقلا رئيسا من المعرفة، فالكتب التي تتناول مختلف المواضيع الجغرافية تقع تحت حقل الجغرافيا، وهكذا بالنسبة للمواضيع والحقول الأخرى.
وهناك أمور تورث النسيان من الناحية الطبية وهي:
2 - سوء التغذية، ولاسيما المؤدية إلى نقص أحماض أوميغا3، حيث تؤدي إلى ضعف تغذية الدماغ وبالتالي ضعف الذاكرة، فضلا عن نقص الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية التي تغذي الدماغ وتنشط الذاكرة، مثل فيتامين (B1,B12,A,E) والبوتاسيوم والكبريت والفسفور والحديد. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن معظم مرضى النسيان، يعانون من سوء التغذية وعدم اتزان المواد الغذائية المتناولة. 
3 - البدانة، حيث يؤدي هضم المواد الغذائية الكثيرة، إلى قلة كمية الدم الواصلة إلى الدماغ، وبالتالي ضعف الذاكرة، ولذا قيل( البطنة تذهب الفطنة). 
4 - الوراثة، حيث تنتقل ظاهرة النسيان، فضلا عن أمراض كثيرة أخرى، بواسطة الجينات المتوارثة من الأبوين أو الأجداد، و التي يتضاعف نموها بعد عام من والولادة. 
5 - الشيخوخة، حيث يؤدي التقدم بالعمر إلى زيادة صلابة شرايين الدماغ وضعف الدم، وبالتالي قلة المواد الغذائية المحمولة للدماغ، الذي ينتج عنه ضعف الذاكرة. 
حيث يلاحظ عند التقدم بالعمر، ظهور بعض الصعوبات في تذكر الأسماء أولا، ثم الأحداث ثانيا، وفيما بعد الأماكن. ويسمى ذلك بنسيان الشيخوخة الحميد. وهو ليس له علاقة بمرض العته أو الخرف، رغم وجود بعض المظاهر المتشابهة بينهما.
6 - الأمراض ولاسيما السكر ومرض الزهايمر والنكوص العصبي والصدمات النفسية المؤثرة وجرح وارتجاج الدماغ والهستريا المرافقة للإضطراب والإصابة بهربس التهاب الدماغ والأورام والأصابات الدماغية، حيث تؤدي هذه الأمراض إلى النسيان وضعف الذاكرة. 
يمكن أن ينتج النسيان عن انتشار تلف دماغي، وإصابات، على جانبي الدماغ، المسببة لجروح متعددة البؤر، كالشظايا مثلا. 
وهذه تؤدي إلى تلف مناطق خزن الذاكرة في نصف الكرة المخية، والتي تؤدي إلى تلف مناطق الذاكرة في الدماغ.
7 - الكآبة والإعياء والصدمات والكوارث وصعوبة الحياة والكبت والضوضاء المستمرة والتنافس والحسد ومحاولة الكسب السريع والسيطرة على مساحة واسعة من العمل وكثرة تداخل الاحداث اليومية.. يؤدي إلى ضعف عملية ترسيخ المعلومات المنقولة بالحواس الخمس إلى الدماغ، وبالتالي ضعف الذاكرة. 
8 - كثرة تناول الأدوية المنبهة والمنومة والمخدرة، يؤثر سلبا على خلايا الذاكرة، ولاسيما HALOTHAN,ISOFLURANE,FENTANY وكثرة تناول الكحوليات. 
9 - السكتة الدماغية. 
10 - نوبة احتباس الدم الموضعي المؤقت. 
11 - نوبة فقد الذاكرة الشامل المؤقت. 
12 - تناول بعض العقاقير الكيماوية، مثل BARBITURATES, BEBZODIAZEPINES. 
13 - انعدام الأمن والقلق المستمر وقلة النوم والسهر، تؤدي إلى ضعف الذاكرة. 
14 - الكسل وانعدام أو قلة الحركة والمطالعة وممارسة الهوايات. 
15 - المعالجة بالتخلج الكهربائي لفترة طويلة. 
16 - العمليات الجراحية الكبيرة في الدماغ. 
17 - التسمم بمادة الليثيوم، واستنشاق الهواء الملوث به بإستمرار، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لعمال الصناعات الكيماوية والجص والإسمنت.(18) 

هذا ما تيسر جمعه حتى الأن فيما يورث النسيان المذموم حقيقة والله تعالى المستعان وعليه التكلان، وأختم الموضوع بنصح نفسي أولا وإياك أخي القارئ بتقوى الله عز وجل وليمن علينا بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح النقي الخالص بإذنه تعالى وكذلك أنصح بالإنتباه إلى الصحة فهي أمانة سنسأل عنها يوم القيامة أي الإنتباه إلى ما نأكل وكيف نأكل ومتى نأكل لأن بعض المأكولات تذهب الفطنة وهناك مقولة ذكية و سنكون من الأذكياء إذا عملنا بها وهي :
( ليكن غذاؤك دواؤك ... وعالجوا كل مريض بنباتات أرضه فهي أجلب لشفاءه )
كلمة تكتب بماء الذهب..، المهم إذا أردنا أن نملك ذكاء ثاقب وذاكرة حديدية فلنرجع إلى الله تعالى مع الأخذ بالأسباب و ما يفعل ذلك إلا أولو الألباب.
هذا وصلى الله على نبينا محمد و على أله وأصحابه وسلم
المرجو الدعاء لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين أجمعين .


المراجع:
(1) متفق عليه: رواه البخاري(2655) ومسلم(788).
(2) تفسير الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله تعالى ( تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان).
(3) متفق عليه: رواه البخاري(5688) ومسلم(2215).
(4) سورة الإنسان الأية: (17).
(5) ذكره أبو نعيم في كتاب (الطب النبوي).
(6) ذكره ابن القيم في كتاب ( الطب النبوي).
(7) ذكره ابن القيم في كتاب ( الطب النبوي).
(8) ذكره ابن القيم في كتاب ( الطب النبوي).
(9) شفاء العليل في عجائب الزنجبيل لأبي الفداء محمد عزت عارف.
(10) سورة النور الأية: (35).
(11) صحيح الجامع الصغير (4498).
(12) صحيح ابن ماجه (3476) وأخرجه البخاري.
(13) صحيح الجامع (3169).
(14) ذكره في كتاب ( الطب النبوي). 
(15) سورة الحشر الأية: (19).
(16) الكامل لإبن عدي الجرجاني.
(17) ذكره الإمام ابن القيم في كتاب (الطب النبوي).
(18) حقائق طبية في الطب القديم والحديث.
[/align]

----------


## رابعة

اشكر الاستاذ هيثم الفقي والحقيقة أنني أصبحت اول ما افتح المنتدى انظر إلى مساهماتك المفيدة،

اول ما قرأت مشاركتك عن تقوية الذاكرة تذكرت أنا أيضا أن لديّ حبوب فيتامين ب وفيتامين هـ فتناولتها على الفور ، بس يا ريت أني اتذكر أن اتناولها، .............!!!!!

المهم أني قلت لزوجي ألاّ يناولها حتى لا ينسى أن يترك مصروف البيت كل يوم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من منا ليس عرضة لأن ينسى, من نعم الله على الانسان النسيان .......
لكن ليس لمصروف البيت 
عندنا فكرة:
يمكنك أن تحاولى الادخار من مصروف البيت الذى يتركه زوجك للبيت,لتشترى له فى النهاية هدية هو فى حاجة ملحة اليها أو هديه يسعد قلبه بها, وعندما يسألك من أين لكى بثمن هذا تردين عليه "ادخرت من مصروف البيت" بهذه الطريقة سيصله العلم بأنك موفرة ولن ينسى أبدا بعد ذلك أن يترك مصروف البيت أملا فى هدية لاحقة................
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## Hajer

النسيان نعمه ولكن ليس دائماً
نحتاج لموضوعك استاذ هيثم خصوصا هذه الايام ،فكثيرا ما ننسى المعلومات الدراسيه وقت الإمتحان : (

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أستاذة / Hajer

المذاكرة بالورقة والقلم خير طريقة لعدم نسيان المعلومات الدراسية بالامتحانات , والمقصود بالورقة والقلم أنك بعد قراءة الكتاب الدراسي حاولي تدوين ما فهمتية أو حفظتيه من المعلومات الدراسية غيابيا ثم تعاودين مطابقة ما قمتى بتدوينه مما استوعبتيه من معلومات دراسية مع المعلومات الموجودة بالكتاب, عدد المرات التي تشعرين معها وأنك أجدتى تدوين المعلومات والتي تنطبق أو قريبة في الأسلوب والموضوعية الموجودة بالكتاب.
بهذه الطريقة لن تنسين أبدا المعلومات التي دونتيها من قبل حتى وان اعتقدتى أنتي ذلك  وستجدين نفسك تلقائيا حين الطلب منك لذكر تلك المعلومات سواء شفهيا أو كتابيا تعاودين ذكرها أوتامتيكيا في يسر وسلاسة.
نتمنى من الله أن يكلل مجهوداتك ومجهودات جميع الطالبات  بالنجاح والتوفيق.

----------


## شاهيناز

معلومات قيمة  :Clever: 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا لمرورك استاذة / شاهيناز  :Smile:

----------

